# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Talking in Russian on phone
For those who live in America and need to practice speaking Russian I can offer my help. I will be glad to have a conversation with you in Russian for $ 8 an hour. If you are interested, contact me on thelamb@bigmir.net
I am a native Russian speaker.

----------


## Dimitri

Твой родной язык русский и ты хочешь практиковаться говорить по-русски??   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Твой родной язык русский и ты хочешь практиковаться говорить по-русски??

 Нет -- на языке "деньг!"   ::

----------


## Dimitri

ааа... понял :О)
неправильно перевел :о)

----------


## Leof

*Barmaley* - на языке д*е*н[е]г is more correct.  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> *Barmaley* - на языке д*е*н[е]г is more correct.

 А я тоже это подумал, но словарь говорился "деньг..."    ::

----------


## Leof

значит, словарь ошибся, а ты - молод*е*ц!

----------

